# blue dolphin venustus mix



## amiricle (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? I saw one in this vid at the 43 sec point. I was really amazed at the combo.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought you meant Blue Dolphin/Venestus mix as in can you have one of each species in the same tank. I see what you're talking about in the video that it looks like the fish is a cross between a blue dolphin and venestus. Never seen that before. Gorgeous fish though. Has the shape of a Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin) and the coloring of a Nimbochromis venustus. Ask the guy on Youtube more about it. I'm sure he'd love to talk about his fish.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never been a fan of hybrids, but wouldn't say no to haveing that in my tank...very interesting!


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

at first i thought you meant mixing the two species, but after seeing that video, i laughed a little. Never seen a mix like that. I've seen the spawing action between a venustus and dolphin in my tank but they were both males :?


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Floridagirl said:


> I've never been a fan of hybrids, but wouldn't say no to haveing that in my tank...very interesting!


I agree. I would love to have that fish whether it's a hybrid or not. In fact a fish like that makes the word hybrid not seem so "dirty" a word after all :wink:


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

That gave me the creeps looking at that,err.
i keep both venustus and moori, but that fish looked freeky.


----------



## Seeraph (4 mo ago)

I know this thread is 12 years old but I’ve got some venestus/moori hybrids right now. Had no idea my dolphin was even a female til she was holding. Super excited to see how they end up, have about 30 fry.


----------



## KenO’Callaghan (3 mo ago)

Sweet, keep updating from time to time


----------



## Seeraph (4 mo ago)

Will do! This was one of the only discussions I could find while searching for info on this hybrid. They’re either gonna be awesome or grotesque lol Well see


----------

